# iPad and data plans



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

As my iPad 2 will be arriving next week, I am now thinking of what data plan will suit me best. All we have here is Bell. The plan they offer is 250 MB for $15 monthly, 500 MB for $20, and 5 GB for $35. I've heard from a friend who uses the 500 MB plan on his iPhone that it's plenty. From what I understand, one can view their usage on their iPad and can adjust their plan accordingly. How does 250 MB translate into every day usage? 500 MB? 5 GB? What I like is that you can go from month-to-month with these plans. We will be travelling out West in July, so I may want to upgrade the plan for then. But what about now? What are others finding to be adequate for general internet access away from WiFi?

Also, what are the options when travelling into the States? From what I was told, with our present Bell plan, there will be a $6 charge for each MB when in the States. Can't you just purchase a Micro SIM card in the States and hook up with a plan down there? Or is it not that easy?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Another question- how good is Bell Aliant coverage across Canada? Will there be many dead spots as we travel across?


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I find I'm so rarely away from wifi that I can easily make do tethering to my phone and 250 should be plenty unless you plan on streaming media, radio, Netflix, YouTube etc... As for coverage I assume they use bells network in other parts of the country which is really the same as telus... In western Canada coverage is better than Rogers in Ontario Rogers tends to have better coverage.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So in these areas, is it possible to get a Telus and Rogers Micro SIM card and activate those to use the local coverage?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Where are you going? Unless you are planning on getting pretty remote, it's unlikely that you will need a separate Canadian SIM.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Maybe I've got it wrong. I assume that if Bell isn't covering say, a good part of Manitoba, the wouldn't I need to have a SIM card from the carrier that does cover that area?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Use the following and select "3G (EVDO)".

What is the Bell network coverage in Canada?

If the area you are traveling to is not covered, you might want to consider another carrier. Here is Rogers equivalent.

http://www.rogers.com/web/content/w...onsumer_Wireless_Eng-_-Network_0909-_-fastest

Remember the iPad only supports 3G, not EDGE (which has greater coverage, but is slower).


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

If it's going to be your only internet device during the trip I would say go for the $35 5gb plan. You can look at your usage at the end of the 30 days and then reevaluate if you can do it on the 500mb or 250mb plan for the next month. 

Personally I have the 250mb plan (from Rogers, not Bell). I'm without Wifi maybe 2 days a week and it fits my needs.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Use the following and select "3G (EVDO)".
> 
> What is the Bell network coverage in Canada?
> 
> ...


iPads in Canada only have 3G (HSDPA/HSDPA+/HSPA). They do NOT have EVDO capability. The Verizon version does support EVDO, but its carrier locked to Verizon, and is not available here.

The iPad2 does have EDGE capability at all 4 bands; see this:

Apple (Canada) - iPad - View the technical specifications for iPad.

under the Wireless and Cellular section. Telus and Bell do not have an EDGE network, so they will only have the coverage shown in their 3G map. Rogers also has 3G coverage, but outside of those areas, also has an EDGE network (so connections will be slower, but still available).

Kostas


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Use the following and select "3G (EVDO)".
> 
> What is the Bell network coverage in Canada?
> 
> ...


Yay misinformation... Ignore this, and read the post above by kkritsilas.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Cut & Paste error, the perils of posting on an iPhone XX). Use the appropriate selection instead. The data coverage maps remain effective in guaging location coverage (if the correct selection is made!). 

I was told at the Apple Store that the iPad (1 at least), didn't work on EDGE, if it indeed did, Apple lost a more expensive sale as I would have bought one for the cottage where we have no hi-speed in the winter and limited 3G coverage. Instead, I bought WiFi only.

Additionally, Bell does not have an EDGE network.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

DDKD726 said:


> If it's going to be your only internet device during the trip I would say go for the $35 5gb plan. You can look at your usage at the end of the 30 days and then reevaluate if you can do it on the 500mb or 250mb plan for the next month.


I agree, this is the best option. Also remember you will probably use it more the first month because of it's novelty.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

How exactly do these data plans work as one is traveling? Would I get a Micro SIM card for each carrier as or before I travel? Are the plans the same in the States as far as payment goes, done through the iPad? I suppose I will need to investigate what carriers provide for which areas I will be traveling through.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

jeepguy said:


> ...Also remember you will probably use it more the first month because of it's novelty.


Heh-heh, I got to my 250 mb quota in the first 4 days, unlike my BlackBerry where I rarely reach 4 mb in spite of fairly steady internet browsing. I guess on the BB I'm hitting sites optimized by cellphone, whereas the iPad downloads pages optimized for highspeed desktops. Still not sure whether to keep the iPad cellular plan going: wifi really is popping up everywhere in town now. But I'm glad I have the 3G iPad for travelling/special situations and month-month billing as needed.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

From what I can gather, I will need to obtain a micro SIM card from Rogers and Telus (already have Bell) to use while traveling in Canada and a micro SIM from AT&T while traveling in the States. We'll be traveling 1.5 months, so if I want to use a plan from each provider, that could be rather costly. To pay for 2 months from each provider would run run roughly $320. Yikes.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

Traveling across Canada you will probably be fine with just Bell. You can check out their coverage maps to see if you will have coverage where you are going.


----------



## lang (Jun 9, 2010)

slipstream said:


> Heh-heh, I got to my 250 mb quota in the first 4 days, unlike my BlackBerry where I rarely reach 4 mb in spite of fairly steady internet browsing. I guess on the BB I'm hitting sites optimized by cellphone, whereas the iPad downloads pages optimized for highspeed desktops. Still not sure whether to keep the iPad cellular plan going: wifi really is popping up everywhere in town now. But I'm glad I have the 3G iPad for travelling/special situations and month-month billing as needed.


Blackberry servers compress the data before it gets to your device (unless you are using an app that bypasses the BB servers by using the APN).


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I think Bell will do for Canada. Not sure about AT&T for the USA. According to the link below, there will be lots of dead spots as we travel. Verizon seems to have much better coverage. I don't suppose the iPad with the Micro SIM will work with Verizon?

3G Cell Coverage in USA - AT&T Versus Verizon Wireless - MacRumors Forums


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Two things I think others may have overlooked in their answers:

1. As I understand it (talking to cell store here in Victoria), it is NOT POSSIBLE to get a micro-sim and data from ANY of the Canadian carriers without signing a contract, PERIOD. So forget the idea of using Rogers or Telus where it might suit you -- you're sticking with Bell all the way. If I've gotten bad info about this, someone please do correct me.

2. All 3G iPads are factory unlocked. What this means from a practical point of view is that you are free to use the iPad in the US provided you can buy a micro-sim and a month's "unlimited" data plan ($30) from an AT&T outlet (do NOT go to "franchise" store, only use a "corporate" store or an Apple store!). It's a real shame no Canadian carrier is smart enough to offer PAYGO 3G data for iPads, I would most certainly be a customer.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

This is a response I just received from Rogers:

Presently the micro sim cards either come with the iPad device or you 
can purchase one from a Rogers store. 

We will include the link to where you can find the nearest store that 
may carry them.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

chas_m said:


> 1. As I understand it (talking to cell store here in Victoria), it is NOT POSSIBLE to get a micro-sim and data from ANY of the Canadian carriers without signing a contract, PERIOD. So forget the idea of using Rogers or Telus where it might suit you -- you're sticking with Bell all the way. If I've gotten bad info about this, someone please do correct me.


Not true. My Rogers sim cost me $0.20 from the Apple store and required no contract at all. I'm sure you can get the sims from Bell and Telus in the same manner. That said you're still going to have to buy a month's service at a time from whatever provider you buy from and I'm not sure it would be possible to swap out the sim's and switch back and forth between providers within that same month or not.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

These providers must realize that there are people who travel for a month or more. Can't figure why you couldn't swap out cards.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

You can swap out cards as much as you like ther service is linked to the sim card not the device and all 3 Canadian provides do monthly plans... That said for travel within Canada you should not need more than one provider as they all have nation wide networks... This will depend how off the beaten path you plan to get though, as mentioned it's always a good idea to check the coverage maps for where you plan to be... In my own personal experience telus/bell (same 3G network) have by far the best coverage in western Canada while Rogers is marginally better in Ontario.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

When you swap a card the settings change in your iPad. My concern would be that when you put that card back in that you'd a) have to set it up again (unless it's going to keep a full set of prefs for every card you put in) and b) whether or not the previously setup subscription plan would still work.

Lastly, it doesn't make a lot of sense to buy multiple data packages from different providers at the same time .. find the one that gives you the best coverage and buy from them.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Bell should suit me fine for Canada. It'll have to be AT&T in the States. So Bell and Telus are the same 3G network?


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

csonni said:


> Bell should suit me fine for Canada. It'll have to be AT&T in the States. So Bell and Telus are the same 3G network?


Yes, They share towers


----------



## corykg (Feb 1, 2008)

Is it possible to just use my iPhone4 sim in an ipad 2?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

From what I understand, you can tether your iPad to your iPhone.


----------

